# microclimate v habistat



## boaman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

which is one is best to use with my 200watt ceramic heat lamp ive been told many different opinions about both the first 1 is a Micro climate B2 600w pulse Thermostat here is the link 

B2 Thermostat | Swell Reptiles

and the second is a habistat 600w High Range Pulse Thermostat and here is the link many thanks.

Habistat High Range Pulse Thermostat | Swell Reptiles


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

neither 

for the extra few quid get this: Pulse Proportional Thermostat Day / Night | Swell Reptiles and your sorted now and for future needs : victory:


----------

